# What Happened to Super Speedy Trains?



## bobnabq (Oct 11, 2011)

*What Happened to Super Speedy Trains?*

*Even the hardiest maglev enthusiasts are a bit glum now as the future of the trains appears to have derailed.*


----------



## tp49 (Oct 11, 2011)

The Shanghai maglev is a bit of a white elephant. It is nice to get to the airport in under 10 minutes from Longyang Lu but it still takes 45 minutes to an hour to get to Longyang Lu from downtown and at that point so long as Line 2 is still operating to PVG it's the best option. Only time the maglev's worth it for what it costs is the two or three trips between when Line 2 stops running to PVG and the maglev stops running at 9:30.


----------



## reefgeek (Oct 11, 2011)

Never mind that, it's the TWENTY-FIRST CENTURY! Where the hell is my robot and flying car? :giggle:


----------

